

Untranslatability, examples (Wikipedia) - andy_felsil
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Untranslatability#Examples

======
andy_felsil
Our cultures are wonderfully different and this article shows good examples. I
find it useful especially since I'm working with people from different
countries on a product that is targeted globally. Isn't this the most common
case now? Hope you'll like it too.

